# Where to buy an organic mattress online?



## escher (May 3, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with buying an organic mattress online? We know about Organic Grace and Lifekind, but we don't know which has better mattresses or how to choose. We're looking for a queen size fairly firm mattress if anyone has any specific suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

My friend owns this business and they make the mattresses themselves. Also make futons. Lots of integrity. I'm sure you could call and talk to them and answer your questions.

Sachi Organics

http://www.sachiorganics.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Essentia (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Escher,

Essentia is another option. www.myessentia.com

We invented a natural latex foam than has all the pressure relief of memory foam. See how latex compares to memory foam.

Other very good brand i would recommend is Savvy Rest.


----------



## Organomat (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi there escher, I'm not sure if you're based in the U.S or U.K, but if you're based in the UK you may like to check out our website www.buyorganics.co.uk. We produce our organic mattresses and futons in the UK and in Germany and have over 20 years experience in their making. All our products are 100% toxin free and eco friendly and organic with no hidden materials or chemicals. Our delivery is free for orders over £100 and we have some great offers on at the moment due to the London Olympics!

We'd love to help you, so check us out even if you'd just like some advice on what type of organic mattress would be the right one for you, no pressure, just here to help!


----------



## Alexandra07 (Jul 4, 2012)

Essentia makes polyurethane base memory foam covered with Kevlar, which is please with plastic fibers and can be cancerous. We have 100% organic and fully customizable mattresses from Obasan. I have the firmness I want on my side and same thing for my partner. The mattresses are fully certified organic and are all made by hand. Very luxurious. Www.obasan.ca


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

It is great to hear from lots of people selling mattresses (and thanks for the suggestion, Peggy), but is there anyone who has actually personally bought an organic mattress online?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, I have!

A few years ago I bought a natural latex, wool topped and organic cotton wrapped children's mattress (crib/toddler size) from Dax online. I was very happy with the mattress quality and had no problems with the company. At the time it did take a while to get the mattress - like 3-4 weeks or so I think? - because they were at least then made to order. Hubby and I ended up buying something similar for ourselves locally, but if we didn't have a store like that, I'd definitely buy from them again (at that time, our local store didn't carry the size we wanted, which is why we bought online).

This is them:

http://www.daxstores.com/organic-mattresses.html

They are expensive but super nice and worth the money! HTH


----------



## OrganicBedroom (Jul 4, 2012)

As retailers of organic bedding products including both adult and juvenile mattresses we would not recommend buying a mattress online unless you can speak to somebody in person. It is important for your retailer to understand what you need in a mattress. An organic mattress can cost you anywhere from $1,900 and up for a Queen size mattress and you spend 1/3 of your life on it. A good organic mattress retailer takes pride in their products and would want you to have a mattress that is right for you, especially if you are purchasing from a store in which you can't touch and lay on the mattress. You don't have to call our store, but I do recommend that you work through either an actual store or an online retailer in which you can talk to an honest person who wants to help you. Good luck and I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## tomcircle (Feb 3, 2015)

escher said:


> Does anyone have experience with buying an organic mattress online? We know about Organic Grace and Lifekind, but we don't know which has better mattresses or how to choose. We're looking for a queen size mattress if anyone has any specific suggestions. Thank you!


I think you should read some review about best seller mattress, then you can choose the best one for your family.


----------



## Jenabear (Mar 2, 2015)

I see this thread is old, but if anyone is still looking I have purchased an organic mattress online from Naturepedic. I had it shipped to Canada as well. They sell for baby, children, and adults. We were very happy with our purchase even though it was quite pricey due to what we were getting.



> What's NOT In a Naturepedic Baby/Kids Mattress?
> 
> QUESTIONABLE CHEMICALS
> Naturepedic follows the precautionary principle and eliminates questionable chemicals in the first place. Naturepedic also avoids the use of certain conventional mattress materials such as vinyl/PVC and polyurethane foam in favor of materials such as food-grade polyethylene and organic cotton. In addition, Naturepedic eliminates all fire retardant chemicals, perfluorinated chemicals (PFCs), and antibacterial biocides.
> ...


----------



## nicolae (Feb 17, 2015)

There are 10 places to buy organic mattresses here http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/the-best-organic-and-ecofriend-127844


----------



## msnicole (Mar 20, 2015)

**

Hi escher! well my mother told me about this shop and search it on the internet. I guess there on sale now. Here's the site http://www.matelasbonheur.ca/


----------



## Merc12 (Mar 23, 2015)

escher said:


> Does anyone have experience with buying an organic mattress online? We know about Organic Grace and Lifekind, but we don't know which has better mattresses or how to choose. We're looking for a queen size fairly firm mattress if anyone has any specific suggestions. Thank you!


Sound's like a great idea I didn't know organic mattress's existed!!

What materials are used to make them?


----------



## bringiton (Oct 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/Themattressexpert

Have you tried this store. Its pretty good.


----------



## SurvivalDad (Mar 9, 2015)

What in the world is an organic mattress made of? This sounds great! Google and I are about to have a fun hour!


----------



## jacindatreveyrlk (Jun 15, 2016)

*Perfectly formulated mattress*

Onebed mattress ensures that they supply you with the highest quality mattress, hours of research and testing has gone into creating a product to give you the optimum night's sleep. Onebed is a proudly Australian owned company. This means that your purchase with this company contributes towards directly supporting the Australian economy. The three layers in your Onebed Official Mattress Store at onebed.com.au - latex, memory foam and high-density polyurethane foam, work together, with each layer addressing a different need. The team is excellent and has put much time and effort into producing a mattress that provides comfort, and manages support, temperature and durability. Being a Brisbane based company; all of the orders are shipped directly from within the country. This ensures that you receive your mattress without delay. Purchase your Onebed, and receive it within a few days, no matter where you are in Australia.

The combination of latex and memory foam gives the mattress a cushioning effect allowing for minimal motion transfer. The latex layer provides the cooling component and allows for the optimal level of bounce. The memory foam creates a cushioning effect, giving the mattress the ability to adjust to your body shape, creating individualized support. And finally, the polyurethane layer gives the mattress the perfect density and ensures long-term durability. It provides optimum support by responding to each individual's body; however any movement is confined, not affecting other areas of the mattress. Hence, movement is absorbed, which means if you are sharing your Onebed with another, you won't be affected by their night.


----------



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

Finding a GOOD mattress today would be a miracle.... Seems all they make is crap that doesnt feel well!!


----------



## secretwrestler (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.thegoodtrade.com/features/natural-and-eco-friendly-mattresses

You'll find the most recommended organic mattresses on this article, and the link to it's online store is indicated there as well


----------

